# Classic hemianthus callitrichoides problem



## VVaveRider (5 Apr 2019)

Hi there.
First of all excuse me because of my grammar mistakes,English is not mu mothet tongue.
I have some problems with hemianthus callitrichoides cuba in my tank.

Tank size is 120*30*30
2*54 watt T5 on top of it with 7 hours photoperiod,i can add 1 or 2 more T5 tubes.
Co2 starts 2 hours earlier before period and  stop 1 hour before.And my co2 indicator is always lime green during the period,im using bazooka in tank diffuzor so  i can see all micro bubbles swimming through the tank.
I'm dosing with EI +excel.
So i have hemianthus callitrichoides cuba  nearly 5-6 week in my tank but i think cuba is not rooting and may be some other problems.I have no time to check PH profile because i am at work at those  photoperiod times.
Thank you for advices.


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Apr 2019)

That looks to me like BBA, but it's difficult to tell for sure since the images are a bit blurry. If it is you have a problem with unstable CO2 flow and distribution and a probably a high organic load. 
Also, the HC seems to be growing in clumps upwards. When it grows too thick the roots will die and the plant will end up detaching and floating. Perhaps trimming it near substrate level will help get it rooted.


----------



## VVaveRider (5 Apr 2019)

Thanks for replying.And a big yes im also trouble with BBA.
But I'm absolutely sure that i have no Co2 flow problem.I have Eheim 2228 on this tank and i can see millions of micro bubbles all around the tank at all levels.


----------



## zozo (5 Apr 2019)

I guess you too are a victim of looking at price winning photo's with awsome HC carpets..

Even if you get the CO² distribution perfect and HC growing healthy.. It simply isn't a plant to maintain constantly in its prime glory. That awsome looking HC carpet is always of a short life..

Because of what Tim says above, once it is growing too thick and dense it will shade it's own substrate level tissue and this will start to melt due to light defficiency. Its density also causes flow defficiencies at that level. When this melting keeps going on, it finaly will be no longer rooted. Than since it only grows in CO² enriched tanks it will metabolise a lot of oxigen bubbles. (Hence Baby Tears) But the plant is so delicately small and light, once it is no longer rooted the buoyancy of the air bubbles will force it even higher from the substrate. The melting going on also creates a high organic load.

Only thing you can do, is trim it back to substrate level so it recieves sufficient light again at that level.. Once it looks at its best, the way you would like it to look permanently, than it is time to do the same again, distroy its awsome looks and trim it back to substrate level.

Its a constant strugle of enjoying its full glory for maybe maximum 2 weeks than trim it all the way short again, make it look awfull and wait 6 weeks till its in full glory again and 2 weeks after that trim it back again make it look awfull.

To achieve a awsome nce looking HC carpet in a large footprint is a long periode of painstaking trimming sessions that never stops.. 

I have no idea why, but this is a down side of growing HC that is somewhat swept under the carpet. Most people only show HC pictures looking at its best.. What it takes to get there isn't always recorded. Putting a lot of people interested in this plant on the wrong foot.


----------



## Konsa (5 Apr 2019)

Hi
I will suggest that you  sort the tank out first before worring about the HC.That much  BBA is screaming that sth is not right.U need to tackle that first.
I have grown HC in my first ever planted tank with  low CO2 (dark green dropchecker) and medium-high light  on ADA substrate and ferts
And it really is not that difficult to maintain even for a newbie that I was at the time.

Can U give us the whole tank picture (equipment, ferts, livestock....)
Regards Konsa


----------



## VVaveRider (5 Apr 2019)

zozo said:


> I guess you too are a victim of looking at price winning photo's with awsome HC carpets..
> 
> Even if you get the CO² distribution perfect and HC growing healthy.. It simply isn't a plant to maintain constantly in its prime glory. That awsome looking HC carpet is always of a short life..
> 
> ...


Nice catch about victim of awsome looking HC carpets.


Konsa said:


> Hi
> I will suggest that you  sort the tank out first before worring about the HC.That much  BBA is screaming that sth is not right.U need to tackle that first.
> I have grown HC in my first ever planted tank with  low CO2 (dark green dropchecker) and medium-high light  on ADA substrate and ferts
> And it really is not that difficult to maintain even for a newbie that I was at the time.
> ...


There are 10 bloodfin tetra,4 ramirezi,5 amano shrimp and 5 horned shrimp as a livingstock.
I have Eheim 2228 filter,pressured Co2 and bazooka Co2 diffuzor,2*54 watt T5 tubes(JBL solar natur and tropic).
So i add some other pics.


----------



## Konsa (5 Apr 2019)

Hi
For a 30cm high tank 2 x 54w T5 is a bit high light 
I will give the tank a good trim to clear as much algae as possible.Good clean of filters and tank.All hardscape that can be taken out and srubbed with  excel rest spot dosed and scrubbed.Remove one bulb for now and do daily50% waterchanges if U have the chance.
And keep on top of your ferts.
Will be hard but U can turn it arround wirh hard work.
Other option is rescape and start fresh with one bulb only for 6h
Regards Konsa


----------



## zozo (6 Apr 2019)

VVaveRider said:


> Nice catch about victim of awsome looking HC carpets.



Been there done that.. It happened to me too.. Found out the hard way  Never found a realy honnest review about this plant only nice looking pictures making it look so easy..


----------



## VVaveRider (6 Apr 2019)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> For a 30cm high tank 2 x 54w T5 is a bit high light
> I will give the tank a good trim to clear as much algae as possible.Good clean of filters and tank.All hardscape that can be taken out and srubbed with  excel rest spot dosed and scrubbed.Remove one bulb for now and do daily50% waterchanges if U have the chance.
> And keep on top of your ferts.
> ...


I did an agressive WC today nearly %90.
Trim all carpet(if this is considered a carpet  )
Spread Excel all over the the tank especially BBA feasted leaves.
I got the  lighting down at one 54 watt bulb.
So it's time to wait now .Any more ideas?


----------



## Konsa (6 Apr 2019)

Hi
Its defo not rime to wait.Keep removing what algae U have in front of U.Even if U lose plants once it settles U will get some fresh one.When U do your excel use syringe to spot dose on the algae with  filters off for 10 min.I have not used Excel but overdosed Easycarbo 5 times the reccomended dose  in past.Maybe someone that uses it  can comment  if is ok do do same thing with that product as it will help.
Keep doing  waterchanges as often as U can  and try to get as much organics as U can.
It is going to be hard work.
I never had BBA that bad tbh.But had my stupid o'clock( 2-3am )waterchanges when had algae issues in my high techs and was busy with work.
PH profile will be helpfull too so try to do one when U have day off.
Once U see that the algae is under control ( disappearing  and not comming back after a while) get some fresh plants in.
Regards Konsa


----------



## VVaveRider (7 Apr 2019)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> Its defo not rime to wait.Keep removing what algae U have in front of U.Even if U lose plants once it settles U will get some fresh one.When U do your excel use syringe to spot dose on the algae with  filters off for 10 min.I have not used Excel but overdosed Easycarbo 5 times the reccomended dose  in past.Maybe someone that uses it  can comment  if is ok do do same thing with that product as it will help.
> Keep doing  waterchanges as often as U can  and try to get as much organics as U can.
> It is going to be hard work.
> ...


A big war against BBA is waiting for me then.I hope i can take BBA under control.


----------



## Suhayl (16 Apr 2019)

Start over and go the DSM route.


----------



## VVaveRider (16 Apr 2019)

I can think of the DSM method as a last resort. But I want to try to fight BBA first.
In the meantime, 90 percent water change twice a week I'm going to change aggressively.If I can take nice pictures I think of sharing later.


----------

